# I rehomed my kitten. Am I a bad person?



## ycbm (28 February 2019)

Feeling a bit sad tonight. My kitten who got to nine months old turned out to be absolutely terrified of going outside. I don't like litter trays in the kitchen or living area and have no room for one in the utility room. I don't agree with locking a cat in a room for ten hours but I can't sleep with three cats loose in the house and on the bed. And I admit that I really don't want to spend the next twenty years picking cat poo and pee out of a tray. 

It's a waste of a wonderful country home in the middle of open fields for a cat to never leave the house, and a cat dotty neighbour/friend was desperate to find a ginger cat who wasn't going to go out on the nearby busy road. He isn't fussy, he's  friendly with everyone who meets him. So we gave him to her yesterday. 

It seemed a match made in heaven and today their text says they are 'besotted' with him. But I feel guilty. Should I?  Please be gentle if you need to be critical.


----------



## Mule (28 February 2019)

No, there's absolutely no need to feel guilty. He has a new home and it sounds like he'll be happy there. Ime cats are more interested in their living environment than their owners so I'm sure he'll settle in quickly.


----------



## Shady (28 February 2019)

No need to feel guilty at all . Iv'e lived with some very challenging cats over the years and re homed 2 because I felt it was in theirs and mines best interest to go to a different environment  . Better to be honest and then act responsibly now whilst he is young rather than leave it and both of you be unhappy. Some cats just don't like going out, iv'e got one too but luckily his box is downstairs in the basement.
 It sounds as if he has gone to the perfect home for his needs. xx


----------



## splashgirl45 (28 February 2019)

sounds like a good result to me, no need to feel guilty


----------



## paddi22 (1 March 2019)

sounds like a good match, everyone happier all around!


----------



## Tiddlypom (1 March 2019)

Sounds like a very good arrangement. I can understand why folk who live by a busy road want an indoor cat, so to be given one who clearly prefers to live indoors rather than trying to contain a kitten who, as it grows up, wants to explore the great outside seems like 'win, win' .


----------



## Rowreach (1 March 2019)

I left behind my two very friendly yard cats when I sold my farm, because they were used to living in the middle of nowhere and I was terrified of moving them to the middle of a busy village.  The new owners were happy to take them on, and although I was very upset (still am) it was the best thing for them.

I then found a tiny lost kitten, who has turned out to be partially blind.  He is perfectly happy to spend most of his time indoors or near the back door, knows the boundaries of his garden, and hopefully won't get too adventurous.

It's horses for courses.


----------



## ycbm (1 March 2019)

I've never met one like him before. We tried for months to train him to just go outside to a piece of grass ten feet away, but he never left the house without being pushed through the cat flap or carried out. We got him clean without a tray for a week that way, by getting up at four in the morning to put him out, and putting him out several times during the day. Then we tested whether he would take himself out, but no, he just pooped in the sink. He would just watch the other two as they left the house. All our other kittens have tried to follow. Not him. 

TP, that was my thought. That there are cats being kept indoors against their will and here was I with fields to play in and mice to catch and a cat that wouldn't leave the house. I'm glad people think I did the right thing, his new owners are a lovely vicar and his wife. 

I think I feel guilty because the person we got him from went ballistic. I should never have told her, but she was always wanting photos of him so I thought  I should tell her he wasn't with me any more.  She said all sorts of horrible things, and threatened me as well. She wanted him back.  But she sold him to us, (I found out later she also sells other kittens), and he was very fragile when we got him. He really wasn't ready to sell after being apparently starved by the girl's alcoholic mother. Plus her house was a one-bed with two cats in it already, so there was no way he was going back there. 

Feeling happier about it all today. Now, where can I find a free roaming ginger tom?


----------



## Mule (1 March 2019)

ycbm said:



			I've never met one like him before. We tried for months to train him to just go outside to a piece of grass ten feet away, but he never left the house without being pushed through the cat flap or carried out. We got him clean without a tray for a week that way, by getting up at four in the morning to put him out, and putting him out several times during the day. Then we tested whether he would take himself out, but no, he just pooped in the sink. He would just watch the other two as they left the house. All our other kittens have tried to follow. Not him. 

TP, that was my thought. That there are cats being kept indoors against their will and here was I with fields to play in and mice to catch and a cat that wouldn't leave the house. I'm glad people think I did the right thing, his new owners are a lovely vicar and his wife. 

I think I feel guilty because the person we got him from went ballistic. I should never have told her, but she was always wanting photos of him so I thought  I should tell her he wasn't with me any more.  She said all sorts of horrible things, and threatened me as well. She wanted him back.  But she sold him to us, (I found out later she also sells other kittens), and he was very fragile when we got him. He really wasn't ready to sell after being apparently starved by the girl's alcoholic mother. Plus her house was a one-bed with two cats in it already, so there was no way he was going back there. 

Feeling happier about it all today. Now, where can I find a free roaming ginger tom?
		
Click to expand...

She doesn't sound like someone who should throw stone's.


----------



## meleeka (1 March 2019)

It sounds like they are giving him a much better home than you could for his needs. I hope he lives a long and happy life as a house cat.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 March 2019)

ycbm said:



			Feeling a bit sad tonight. My kitten who got to nine months old turned out to be absolutely terrified of going outside. I don't like litter trays in the kitchen or living area and have no room for one in the utility room. I don't agree with locking a cat in a room for ten hours but I can't sleep with three cats loose in the house and on the bed. And I admit that I really don't want to spend the next twenty years picking cat poo and pee out of a tray.

It's a waste of a wonderful country home in the middle of open fields for a cat to never leave the house, and a cat dotty neighbour/friend was desperate to find a ginger cat who wasn't going to go out on the nearby busy road. He isn't fussy, he's  friendly with everyone who meets him. So we gave him to her yesterday.

It seemed a match made in heaven and today their text says they are 'besotted' with him. But I feel guilty. Should I?  Please be gentle if you need to be critical.
		
Click to expand...

ycbm

This is called being a responsible owner.  A pet being kept  in the wrong home, is wrong, I am a firm believer, if you love them let them go.   We sold our donkey last weekend as she was not happy coming in at night and our yard cannot do 24 hr grazing.  The donkey brayed a lot  in her stable as she could not see others over the door, and she was bargy, disrespectful of us, including crushing me and knocked me over.  We came to the decision, she would be better off outside full time with her own kind.     hearing back from the new owners, confirmed we made the right choice.  As you have , kitten not happy going out, and you could not carry on the way things are.


Now you happy and kitten happy.   Yes you are sad, but kitten better off being inside if that is was he likes.  Good on you for   thinking of the animal needs as well as your owner.




I just wish my husband would think this too. Re home this dog, as it has to be chained up during the day,  as it runs off ( NI dogs do this as husky's do)  it has no respect for training and won't stay around to be trained etc but hubby wont rehome it.


----------



## ycbm (1 March 2019)

My OH was trying to 'train' him by locking him out. I knocked that one on the head as quickly as I could. I hope you manage to convince yours to do the right thing ILC.


----------



## Asha (1 March 2019)

sounds like a no brainer to me, you've put him first.


----------



## Lindylouanne (1 March 2019)

My last three cats came to me because they needed to be rehomed. The circumstances they were living in didn't suit their needs but my set up was perfect for them so don't feel guilty, you have done what was right for the kitten.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (1 March 2019)

ycbm said:



			My OH was trying to 'train' him by locking him out. I knocked that one on the head as quickly as I could. I hope you manage to convince yours to do the right thing ILC.
		
Click to expand...


sadly no never will, he has said categorically he is keeping the dog, she is ok he says.

1. training classes failed
2. homework failed  as I did it he would not
3.   the dog ran off numerous times in the evening when I took it down for a pee, it would turn round look at me and bolt off under next door fencing and gone
4. did it with another livery who tried to dog train it  tried to bugger off
5. buggered off twice with hubby when it touched electric fencing  over 2 hrs,
6. buggerd off when he took it down for a pee at 10pm, never showed up till afternoon the next day when someone returned it
7. calls from the vet someone handed it in
8. calls from  pubs where it showed up.
9 dog won't take any reprimand 
the list goes on




He feeds it badly even vet gave him a list NOT to feed it as the dog was loose poo
Now back to before
shares his crisp
cake
yogurt pots
custard tins
cheese
soreen cake
pigs ears every 2 days
treats in feeds
sausages ( dog ones)  gravy bones,makies, all in its feeds


The dog deserves to be in a family home with children to tire it out, not chained up,  it is wrong = so wrong.   He won't budge , he just says you worry about your horses  I will care for dog.  It is wrong so wrong , it was hard selling the donkey last week  as I have never sold an equine.  (apart from a share of a mare as I had to focus on my late mare) but different as mare went to the other owner as we bought her together, and it was not the wrong home just financial and I could see her anytime, as she was local..  We could see the donkey was not happy, and did not want to be stabled, and  we put her needs first.  Now she is with 2 others, out all the time, and photos from new owners are lovely.


----------



## tankgirl1 (1 March 2019)

Not read the whole thread, but I am in couple of FB groups where you get absolutely slated if you mention that you let your cat out. Mainly from Australian and American members so there is the fact that they have wildlife that would kill cats. Just so odd when cats here in the UK for the most part, are much happier being allowed out to roam. My little man came in a couple of hours ago and is currently paddying and purring to his hearts content on the pile of dirty washing lol

ETA: He shouts the house down when he wants to go out, usually around 2am *rollseyes*


----------



## splashgirl45 (1 March 2019)

the funny thing is that lots of countries have dogs which live outside all of the time and on the whole we dont apart from working dogs...,mind you looking at my living room keeping outside could be good, i bought my terrier a supposedly tough toy today and most of it is in pieces round the floor and my carpet looks like it has been snowed on....it is his birthday so i suppose i can forgive him.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 March 2019)

In some cases things just donâ€™t work out and neither party will ever be really comfortable so yes rehoming is far the best option. Way better than dumping or neglect either physically or emotionally. 

Iâ€™ve got the opposite problem my used to be mummyâ€™s boy has taken to be out 90% of the time and I have to lock the cat flap so he canâ€™t go back outside so I can at least check on him and stop him going completely feral. I keep him in overnight when I can but often I donâ€™t see him for 24-36hours. I hate it. ðŸ˜ª


----------



## Sussexbythesea (2 March 2019)

tankgirl1 said:



			Not read the whole thread, but I am in couple of FB groups where you get absolutely slated if you mention that you let your cat out. Mainly from Australian and American members so there is the fact that they have wildlife that would kill cats.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve read those too, sadly Americans in particular come across as completely nuts sometimes and lack understanding that there are other parts of world that are different.


----------



## DabDab (2 March 2019)

Yes you absolutely did the right thing
The old owner sounds one sandwich short of a picnic
@splashgirl - I love your dog!


----------



## splashgirl45 (2 March 2019)

DabDab said:



			Yes you absolutely did the right thing
The old owner sounds one sandwich short of a picnic
@splashgirl - I love your dog!
		
Click to expand...

thankyou,   so do i and i could have rehomed him loads of times as so many people also love him...he has a  very sunny nature and loves all people and all dogs....he has been to isleham today and is now fast asleep in front of the fire so the toy has a reprieve.


----------

